# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Πληροφορίες για wireless στην Κέρκυρα. Που πιάνει ?

## DrLO

Γειά σας. Είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό σύντομα να ανέβω Κέρκυρα για δουλειά για περίπου ένα χρώνο. Με wireless είχα σκοπό να ασχοληθώ εδώ στην Αθήνα (έχω αγοράσει μερικό εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν έχω στήει τίποτα ακόμα). Ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το wireless δίκτυο της Κέρκυρας. Σε ποιό σημείο της πόλης θα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση ? Πόσοι είναι οι ενεργοί χρήστες ? 

Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία για την Κέρκυρα γενικά ευπρόσδεκτη !!!

----------


## DrLO

Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι η Κέρκυρα δεν έχει DSL  ::  Καλά είναι δυνατόν ?

----------


## pvas

> Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι η Κέρκυρα δεν έχει DSL  Καλά είναι δυνατόν ?


Welcome to Ελλαδιστάν...

----------


## challenger.cwn

Φυσικά και έχει DSL στην Κέρκυρα (τουλάχιστον γύρω απο την πόλη)!!!
Εσύ σε ποιό σημείο της Κέρκυρας θα είσαι??? Όσον αφορά το ασύρματο, επικοινώνησε με τον sharky που τελειώνει τη θητεία του σε λίγο καιρό. Γενικά keep in touch εδώ.

----------


## DrLO

Μετά από 3 μήνες στην Κέρκυρα κατεβαίνω αύριο Αθήνα να ξαναασχοληθώ για λίγες μέρες.

Φυσικά και δεν ασχολήθηκα με Wireless εδώ πάνω, αφού μέχρι να φέρουν καν DSL εδώ (Κοντόκαλι) θα έχει τελειώσει το Νοσοκομείο και θα έχω φύγει.

Ωραίο το νησί σας, αν είχε νερό και DSL όμως θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Μετά από 3 μήνες στην Κέρκυρα κατεβαίνω αύριο Αθήνα να ξαναασχοληθώ για λίγες μέρες.
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν ασχολήθηκα με Wireless εδώ πάνω, αφού μέχρι να φέρουν καν DSL εδώ (Κοντόκαλι) θα έχει τελειώσει το Νοσοκομείο και θα έχω φύγει.
> 
> Ωραίο το νησί σας, αν είχε νερό και DSL όμως θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο.


Βρε DrLO ήσουν τρεις μήνες Κέρκυρα και δεν είπες κουβέντα! Τώρα που φέυγεις μας το λες; Πως να σε δικτυώσουμε;

Δεν ασχολήθηκες με το ασύρματο... επειδή η περιοχή σου δεν είχε κάλυψη DSL...!!! Λίγο ανάποδα δεν τα λες; 

Ωραίο το νησί μας, να σε διορθώσω όμως. ΕΧΕΙ DSL σε όλη την πόλη και σε απόσταση 5km+ έξω από αυτήν. 
Για το νερό τώρα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι σκληρό -εξαρτάται την περιοχή- αλλά αυτό που κολλάει; Λες και είναι επιλογή μας.

Το CorfuWireless είναι στην διάθεση σου όπως και σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενου.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχεις τόσο αρνητική διάθεση  ::

----------


## DrLO

Πλάκα έκανα (γιατί πάντα συμβαίνει αυτό στα forum). 
Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι στο σπίτι μου ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, δεν έχω ΗΥ, και γενικά "αποξενώθηκα" λίγο από τη σχέση μου με τους ΗΥ. Την άλλη εβδομάδα που θα ξαναανέβω λέω να ανεβάσω 1 ΗΥ μου.

Όσον αφορά τη Κέρκυρα (πέρα από τη πλάκα) είναι αρκετά ωραίο μέρος, από τα λίγα μέρη που αν και δεν είναι μεγάλη πόλη μπορείς να ζήσει κάποιος σαν και εμένα (δε με πολυενθουσιάζουν οι μικρές πόλεις - Επαρχία).

Μένω κοντά στο κοντόκαλι, στο "νησάκι" του Γκερέκου, Γκερεκαίϊκα (ή κάπως έτσι πρέπει να λέγεται). Να πω τη μαύρη αλήθεια δεν κοίταξα nodedb γιατί είναι αρκετά έξω από την πόλη και θεώρησα λίγο δύσκολο να υπάρχει δίκτυο εκεί (ασύρματο).

Ελπίζω να μην πήρες σοβαρά τα παραπάνω για την Κέρκυρα !!! (όσοι με ξέρουν γνωρίζουν ότι σπάνια αναφέρω τα καλά ενός μέρους/ανθρώπου αλλά του κοπανάω τα κακά ακόμα και αν είναι σημαντικά λιγότερα από τα θετικά).

Κατά τα άλλα αν έχετε κάποια "κοινότητα ασύρματων" εκεί πάνω θα μπορούσαμε να τα πούμε κάποτε.

----------


## sharky.cwn

ΟΚ... δεκτό το αστείο. End of Story.

Όταν έρθεις στείλε e-mail ή pm να προγραμματίσω καφεδάκι με μέλη του CWN.



_
sharky [παπάκι] corfuwireless [ντοτ] net
_

----------


## dti

> Κατά τα άλλα αν έχετε κάποια "κοινότητα ασύρματων" εκεί πάνω θα μπορούσαμε να τα πούμε κάποτε.


Θεωρητικά μπορείτε να τα λέτε κι από εδώ, αφού υπάρχει ανοικτή πρόσκληση σε όλες τις ασύρματες κοινότητες για διασύνδεση μέσω της γραμμής 2 Mbps που μας παρέχει η Altec.  ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DrLO
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα αν έχετε κάποια "κοινότητα ασύρματων" εκεί πάνω θα μπορούσαμε να τα πούμε κάποτε.
> 
> 
> Θεωρητικά μπορείτε να τα λέτε κι από εδώ, αφού υπάρχει ανοικτή πρόσκληση σε όλες τις ασύρματες κοινότητες για διασύνδεση μέσω της γραμμής 2 Mbps που μας παρέχει η Altec.


Πρέπει όμως να αφιερώσουμε μια DSL με δικά μας έξοδα για το tunneling έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## DrLO

Τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ανέβηκα Κέρκυρα. Αν έχετε κάποιο «στέκι» πουθενά ή αν προγραμματίζετε καμιά ταρατσοκατασκευή θα με ενδιέφερε να τη δω.

----------


## challenger.cwn

επικοιννώνησε με τον sharky στο mail που σου έδωσε 2-3 posts πιο πάνω...[/img]

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ανέβηκα Κέρκυρα. Αν έχετε κάποιο «στέκι» πουθενά ή αν προγραμματίζετε καμιά ταρατσοκατασκευή θα με ενδιέφερε να τη δω.



Έχεις ΠιΕμ!

----------


## diman

sharky είσαι απο Κέρκυρα, ή είσαι φοιτητής εκεί?
Μπορείς να μου πεις που υπάρχουν hotspots (free) στην Κέρκυρα, αν γνωρίζεις?


Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sharky.cwn

Εδώ είναι το σπίτι μου.
Υπήρχαν hot spot αλλά τα περισσότερα έχουν κλειδώσει, μπορώ όμως να έρθω σε επικοινωνία με διάφορους ιδιοκτήτες και να ζητήσω τα κλειδιά.



Για ποιά περιοχή ενδιαφέρεσαι;

----------


## diman

Καταρχας σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση! 
Μένω στο Καμπιέλο. Απο οτι είδα εσύ έχεις στο Κανόνι και άλλη μια κοντά στα Μουράγια. Αν μπορείς δώσε μου πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα wireless στην Κέρκυρα.

----------


## sharky.cwn

Να τα πούμε από κοντά στο επόμενο meeting?

Απάντησε στο thread "εισαι κέρκυρα, δήλωσε το" !

----------

